
Wapedia - Wiki: Hashlife, super fast Conway Life implementation - jacquesm
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Hashlife
======
jacquesm
I've been playing around with this all morning and afternoon now, if you don't
plan to get hooked please ignore this posting :)

If you should ignore this warning then please check out the 'hexadecimal' file
under 'Hashing-Examples' in Golly.

------
dmoney
Previously mentioned in Doctor Dobb's: <http://www.ddj.com/hpc-high-
performance-computing/184406478>

------
asciilifeform
The original HashLife paper:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/5998925/hashlife>

------
bioweek
I don't understand the algorithm. How can you cache any particular area,
wouldn't other areas potentially affect it?

~~~
jacquesm
Life patterns are changed at most at 'the speed of light' because the
influence of a cell only reaches only to the next cell.

What amazes me most about this is the enormous speed increase over other
implementations, which usually center around nifty bit packing routines.

Algorithms that give you billions of times speedup over others are a rare
find, the 'fresh approach' paid off in a big way here. It's also interesting
that he uses functional programming techniques to achieve this, even if
initially it seems like you're actually losing performance.

